
Ask HN: UK salary survey? - J-dawg
I&#x27;ve seen a few HN posts about salary recently, but they&#x27;ve all been talking about the USA. I thought it would be a good time to discuss salaries in the UK.<p>What can a developer reasonably expect to make here? I understand it&#x27;s an open-ended question, but any anecdotes, thoughts or opinions would be welcome.<p>Bonus question: I&#x27;ve posted before about how low salaries are for juniors [0]. Has this situation changed at all?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8550251
======
Paul_S
use glass door
[https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/index.htm](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/index.htm)

